# Cerebral angiogram & wada testing



## TBAUSLEY (Sep 10, 2010)

Our Neuro-physician & Neurologist are performing  Cerebral Angiogram & Wada Testing together.


CPT codes billed
37202 75894 >Wada test portion 
36217>RICA 
36216>LICA 
S&I 75671

Vessels treated w/ Medication:
LICA (amytal sodium 100mg)
RICA (amytal sodium 100mg)
LICA (amytal sodium 75mg)

Complete report:
The diagnostic catheter was placed into the LICA and digital angiograms were obtained with rapid and sustained injections.  100mg of sodium amytal were injected intra-arterially and neuropsychological testing was perforemd before and after the amytal injection.

After 30 minutes, the catheter was placed into the RICA, and multiple cerebral angiograms were obtained w/ rapid and slow injection.  Neuropsychological testing was performed.  After 100mg sodium amytal were injected intra-arterially, further neuropsychological testing was performed.  The LICA was then re-catheterized and an additional 75mg of amytal sodium infused for futther neuropsychological testing.  Ther patient remained under EEG serveillance throughout the entire procedure.  

Can anyone offer any experince/advise when coding for these type of procedures? 

Thanks 
Tawana.


----------



## dpeoples (Sep 14, 2010)

TBAUSLEY said:


> Our Neuro-physician & Neurologist are performing  Cerebral Angiogram & Wada Testing together.
> 
> 
> CPT codes billed
> ...



I agree with all codes except 75671. I do not see an _interpetatio_n of any diagnostic images taken.

HTH


----------



## dwilliford (Oct 12, 2010)

You can't charge 37202 75894. it is for *therapuetic* infusions only. The IR physician can only code for the catheter placements. the infusion of the drug is not billable because it is not treating anything. the neurologist will bill for the WADA testing with code 95958.


----------

